
Ask HN: List of companies NOT using Agile methodologies? - zerr
Lets not get into discussion that &quot;real&quot; Agile (or Communism) hasn&#x27;t been tried yet and so on... :)<p>Would be great to have a list of companies NOT using Agile&#x2F;Scrum or any other forms of micro-management and commoditization of engineering. The list of engineer-friendly companies that is.
======
meremortals
Basecamp

